# ISO ou Unicode ?

## titix

Petit sondage afin de déterminer quel est l'importance dans l'utilisation des deux encodages actuellement.

Je suis pour l'instant en ISO et je compte bien migrer en Unicode et j'attends quelques retours d'expériences, notament les problèmes qui peuvent survenir (incompatibilités) dans les applications, formulaires www, ...

Merci à vous  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien

Tiens je me demande si j'ai pas fait une connerie!  :Embarassed: 

Je voulais voter ISO (car je suis pour l'instant en ISO) et je crois que j'ai voté unicode, mais pas sûr!

Bon en tout cas, je passerais bien en unicode aussi quoique je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris la différence entre les 2  :Rolling Eyes: 

Les retours m'intéressent donc aussi pas mal!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

full unicode depuis 3-4 mois, aucun problème en vue (surtout que maintenant svn 1.2 corrige les énormes bugs en unicode...)

----------

## Leander256

Je suis passé en unicode il y a grosso modo deux mois grâce à ce guide, je n'ai eu aucun problème à déplorer. Non seulement il est complet et couvre même les applications les plus utilisées, mais en plus les traducteurs français ont eu la bonne idée de rajouter une représentation du clavier avec tous les caractères accentués disponibles, on peut les remercier pour cela c'est très pratique.

Pour ceux qui n'ont toujours pas saisi à quoi sert unicode, le guide en parle, et fournit des liens vers d'autres explications  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Toujours en iso, il me semble que lors de ma dernière tentative de passage j'avais utilisé un autre tuto qui m'avais foutu un peu (beaucoup) le boxon, bah même #gentoofr vient de passer à l'UTF, faudra bien que je retente... quoique j'en ai pas monstrueusement l'utilité.

juste au cas où, je sais que flux aime pas l'utf-8, qu'en est-il de fvwm et de la famille e* ???

----------

## titix

Oui fluxbox part dans une méchante boucle qui le gêle intégralement mais je suppose que c'est à l'étude. Sous fvwm je n'en sais rien, mais comme c'est mon desktop actuel j'éspère que quelqu'un sera en mesure de confirmer que celà fonctionne  :Wink: .

Certaines applications ont un useflag unicode quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer de quoi il en retourne précisément ?

----------

## Dais

unicode power, le seul "problème" que j'ai rencontré, c'était les salons irc qui voulaient absolument du iso ..

----------

## titix

C'est pas obligatoirement dépendant du système je me trompe ? xchat ou encore irssi permettent de sélectionner un encodage explicitement il me semble (?)

----------

## Leander256

 *titix wrote:*   

> Oui fluxbox part dans une méchante boucle qui le gêle intégralement mais je suppose que c'est à l'étude. 

 

Ahah oui j'avais oublié ce détail  :Laughing: 

Non fluxbox ne part pas en boucle infinie, en fait il devient insupportablement long à démarrer. Ça me prenait plusieurs minutes pour le lancer en dual screen avec deux wallpapers et compagnie, mais une fois que c'était fait il n'y avait aucun problème. Pour passer outre ce problème, j'ai trouvé la solution sur bugzilla, il faut émerger fluxbox avec le flag -disablexmb et tous les soucis de démarrage s'en vont  :Wink: 

----------

## Dais

 *titix wrote:*   

> C'est pas obligatoirement dépendant du système je me trompe ? xchat ou encore irssi permettent de sélectionner un encodage explicitement il me semble (?)

 

Oui, d'où le mot "problème" entre guillemets ..

----------

## yoyo

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Non fluxbox ne part pas en boucle infinie, en fait il devient insupportablement long à démarrer. Ça me prenait plusieurs minutes pour le lancer en dual screen avec deux wallpapers et compagnie, mais une fois que c'était fait il n'y avait aucun problème. Pour passer outre ce problème, j'ai trouvé la solution sur bugzilla, il faut émerger fluxbox avec le flag -disablexmb et tous les soucis de démarrage s'en vont  

 Ça c'est une bonne nouvelle ...  :Very Happy: 

 *titix wrote:*   

> Sous fvwm je n'en sais rien, mais comme c'est mon desktop actuel j'éspère que quelqu'un sera en mesure de confirmer que celà fonctionne .

 Fvwm fonctionne très bien en utf8 et en iso.

 *titix wrote:*   

> Certaines applications ont un useflag unicode quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer de quoi il en retourne précisément ?

 Ça ajoute le support de l'utf8 tout simplement (il me semble que c'est précisé dans le guide cité plus haut). Par exemple pour baselayout, il me semble que cela ajoute le support utf8 pour les terminaux.

Sinon, j'utilise les deux encodages : iso au boulot et utf8 chez moi. Pourquoi ?? Ben quand j'ai installé ma machine au boulot, l'utf8 n'était pas très répandu (peu de softs l'utilisaient) du coup, j'ai pris le "standard" du moment; et maintenant, j'ai la flemme de passer à l'uf8 : il faudrait que je convertisse l'ensemble de mes données (oui il existe des applis qui le font mais je vous dis que j'ai la flemme) ...

Et chez moi l'installe date de 2/3 mois donc full utf8.

C'est pas forcément super-pratique quand je ramène du taf chez moi mais bon, comme indiqué précédemment, la plupart des softs permettent de spécifier l'encodage à utiliser pour l'enregistrement (sous réserve d'avoir un système supportant les différents encodages : noyau + locale)

----------

## kwenspc

plus d'1 an que j'utilise l'UTF-8

(bon au début c'était mi-ISO mi UTF-8 )

jamais aucuns problèmes sauf parfois avec des fichiers encodés différement etc...

----------

## kernelsensei

utf8 depuis mes débuts sous GNU/Linux, donc +2ans  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Moi je suis en full utf8 depuis qq temps. Les problèmes que je rencontre:

 - des chan IRC qui sont en ISO, faut alors spécifier dans xchat qu'on veut explicitement de l'iso

 - Le pseudo MSN d'un copain windowser qui a des characteres Japonais apparaissent dans gaim avec des carré (mais ça je commence a me demander si c'est pas lié au fait que j'ai viré toute une série de font...)

 - Les tag md3 de mes mp3 foirent dans beep-media-player. il affiche "format utf8 invalide" dans presque tout les titres de chancon. (curieusement pas de probleme avec les ogg  :Laughing:  )

Bref il n'y a que pour mes mp3 que ça me dérange un peu, le reste c'est pas bien grave... De toutes facons je remarque que toutes les distributions passent à utf8 par défaut maitenant ce qui est une bonne chose, le seul problème de l'utf8 c'est que tout le monde ne l'utilise pas...

----------

## bosozoku

Tiens c'est marrantcar je suis passé en utf-8 il ya 3 jours ! Donc très récemment, je ne vois aucun problème pour l'instant. Toutes mes applications le supporte (mis à part rxvt mais il ya urxvt)...

----------

## Oni92

Juste une question de pragmatisme, à quoi sert d'utiliser l'Unicode quand on n'est pas polyglotte (ou qu'on se limite à anglais ou à des langues d'europe de l'ouest) ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cylgalad

À rien  :Question:   :Laughing: 

----------

## zdra

Ca ne sert pas a rien ! Principalement c'est une question d'uniformisation. Si tout le monde utilisait de l'utf8 il n'y aurait plus de problème de lettre spécial. Et on peut pas dire qu'il suffi que tout le monde fasse du ascii, déjà pour les lettres ééèè ça passe pas, et chaque langue latine a ses propre petites lettres et donc multiplie les normes ISO ce qui mène très vite à des problèmes.

Et puis l'argument du "faut faire de l'ascii puis c'est tout" ça peut encore aller en francais mais allez dire ça aux chinois ....

----------

## kernelsensei

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  - Les tag md3 de mes mp3 foirent dans beep-media-player. il affiche "format utf8 invalide" dans presque tout les titres de chancon. (curieusement pas de probleme avec les ogg  )

 

Normal qu'OGG ne pose pas de probleme, les tags sont en utf8 par defaut !

Pour convertir les tags des mp3s, regarde la : http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~zf/id3iconv/

----------

## Ti momo

Je vais tester UTF8 dans ma prochaine install qui aura lieu avec de la chance a la fin de la semaine je crois bien  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

c'est pas français l'UTF-8?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> c'est pas français l'UTF-8?

 

non, l'UTF-8 a été créé par Ken Thompson et Rob Pike ; qui sont aussi les papas d'UNIX (entre autres)

----------

## zdra

UTF-8 a pour but d'être universel, avec 2^32 characteres possible (moins qq qui sont interdit) je crois que c'est assé pour tout le monde...

----------

## titix

Dans mon cas c'est plus par soucis d'uniformisation comme l'a cité quelqu'un plus haut.

Je vais donc suivre le guide et passer en full UTF8.

Merci pour toutes vos remarques  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Pour convertir les tags des mp3s, regarde la : http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~zf/id3iconv/

 

Viens d'essayer... ça marche pas... Fin le programme ne fait pas de problème et il semble changer qqch dans les id3 mais le problème reste le même dans beep-media-player. C'est même pire car dans la fenêtre qui affiche le id3 avant ça passait bien maintenant plus du tout... Il y a une option du plugin mpeg pour dire de convertir en utf-8 mais apparement ça change rien que je le coche ou pas. Sinon dans rythmbox ça marche toujours, avec ou sans la conversion... 

Bref j'y comprends rien...

PS: je viens de compiler beep-media-player-cvs et c'est toujour pareil...

----------

## lbr

et quid de l'euro ?

si je fais 

#locale 

j'obtiens :

```
LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

```

----------

## zdra

ça c'est de l'ISO-8859-15. la norme 8859-15 ajoute l'euro par rapport a la norme 8859-1

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu .. je vais me faire tapper dessus .. mais je n'ai pas encore compris la difference ni la necessite ..

donc le hein??? c'est moi ^^

----------

## titix

La différence:

 *zdra wrote:*   

> la norme 8859-15 ajoute l'euro par rapport a la norme 8859-1

 

La nécéssité:

 *zdra wrote:*   

> ajoute l'euro

 

/me slaps dapsaille around a bit with a large trout  :Laughing: 

----------

## Arvernux

Ma première installation sur ma tour est en ISO.

J'ai installer mon portable en UTF-8. C'est nickel !

Je vais réinstaller ma tour (mon profile est trop vieux, les maj deviennent délicates) en UTF-8 bien sûr.

Vive les standards internationaux !

----------

## _kal_

Hello tout le monde  :Wink: 

J'viens de passer en full UTF8 et ca marche impec'  :Very Happy: 

Merci encore à l'équipe Gentoo pour le tutorial et aux forumeurs pour l'aide qu'ils m'ont apporté lors de ma conversion  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Arvernux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je vais réinstaller ma tour (mon profile est trop vieux, les maj deviennent délicates) en UTF-8 bien sûr.
> 
> 

 

ben le profile tu peus le mettre à jour, suffit juste de lier le /etc/profile au bon profile portage. Pas besoin de tout réinstaller pour ça, encore heureux ^^

d'ailleurs si il est si vieux que ça ton profile, quand tu fais un emerge sync il doit te dire si ton portage est trop vieux ou non et donc te demander de faire un emerge portage. Et du coup il indique la marche à suivre pour mettre à jour le profile (c'est 2 lignes bash toutes bêtes)

----------

## l.slysz

je suis convaincu, ya plus qu'à faire la migration  :Smile: 

----------

## Desintegr

Le plus gênant pour moi sont les mails dont l'encodage n'est pas précisé. (dans le topic du mail, ainsi que dans le contenu)

Et comme la plupart des mails sont rédigés en ISO-8859-1(5) ou CP-1250 (merci Outlook Express :/), j'ai le droit à des jolis carrés à la place des accents. Je peux quand même forcer l'encodage aussi.

Sinon, pas vraiment d'autres problèmes.

Peut-être certains fichiers textes non écrits en UTF-8 qui s'affiche avec des carrés à la place des accents. Mais bon, il suffit de forcer l'encodage dans les options de l'éditeur de texte dans ces cas là, c'est pas bien méchant.

De toute façon, l'unicode va devenir le nouveau standard : il faut bien y passer un jour. Moi c'est déjà fait  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  - Les tag md3 de mes mp3 foirent dans beep-media-player. il affiche "format utf8 invalide" dans presque tout les titres de chancon. (curieusement pas de probleme avec les ogg  )

 bon, j'arrive un peu tard mais ca peut toujours servir: j'avais exactement le même problème que zdra, aucun programme de conversion voulait me remmettre ca d'aplomb, et ce petit programme tagtool m'a tout remis en ordre.

il est dans portage, mais la dernière version ne fonctionne pas bug 93907

solution: copier le tagtool-0.12.1.ebuild en tagtool-0.12.2.ebuild dans son portage overlay, refaire le digest et un coup d'emerge, et hop ! ca roule (amd64). Plus de problèmes d'accents pour les tags des mp3  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Non mais ça va, kernel-sensei m'a donné la solus en PV, c'est moi qui avait mal configuré beep-media-player, dans les options du codec mp3 on peut lui dire l'encodage des id3  :Smile: 

----------

## Starch

Burp...

Tout marchait bien, alors je me suis dit pourquoi pas... Bien mal m'en a pris...

Zsh aime pas l'utf8 (c'est sympa, si je tape un é et que j'appuies sur backspace, il arrive à m'effacer mon prompt), impossible de bien faire afficher vim en console... Bref pour un besoin inférieur ou égal à 0, j'aurais mieux fait de ne rien faire..

EDIT: tiens, avant gvim avec un vim: encoding=utf-8 en tête m'affichait bien mes fichiers, plus maintenant. Rhaa j'aime pas les features à tête de bugs...

EDIT2: de toute manière j'en veux à gentoo depuis le dernier baselayout... Deux ans que c'est configuré, maintenant tout a bougé, ça marche plus comme avant... ça marche même plus...

Bref, bof bof l'utf-8, je sens que je vais rester tranquillement en iso-8859-15 moa...

----------

## kernelsensei

euh, vim fonctionne tres bien en utf8  :Wink: 

concernant zsh c'est vrai que c'est un peu bête ...

----------

## Starch

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> euh, vim fonctionne tres bien en utf8 

 

Bah non, la preuve...

Si je crée un fichier, que je l'édite avec vim: pas de problème, ni d'affichage ni d'édition.

```

% file prout.tex

prout.tex: UTF-8 Unicode text

```

Si je reprends un fichier précédemment crée en utf-8 avec vim (avant le tentage de migration) impossible de l'ouvrir dans un quelquonque encodage sous vim, ça chie. La différence c'est ça :

```

% file prout.tex

prout.tex: UTF-8 Unicode English text

```

Ah non au temps pour moi. même quand file revoie pareil, tous mes fichiers d'avant passent mal -- ou pas, à croire que c'est au pif. Puis pas de bol, le fichier qui chie est celui sur lequel je travaille en ce moment et qui fait ses 700 lignes de texte à accents...

Note: je viens de m'apercevoir que les fichiers dans un autre encodage du coup n'étaient pas bien affichés avec less si on met LESSCHARSET à utf-8. Rappelez moi l'intérêt parce que je ne le vois pas là. Entre temps pas mal de programmes sont devenus fous. Bah de toute manière faut dire j'étais contre le truc au départ, mais maintenant j'ai pourri ma machine, histoire de prouver que j'avais raison, reste à savoir si je pourrai la remettre en état.

Note 2: « Si tout le monde utilisait l'UTF-8 il n'y aurait pas de problèmes. » Euh pitié, ne réfléchissons pas comme ça. D'une part parce que ça marche avec n'importe quel truc¹, c'est presque une tautologie. D'autre part parce que c'est super restrictif des libertés de chacun ; et surtout parce que le problème n'est pas là, mais plutot dans la gestion des différents encodages par les logiciels.

Note 3: C'est moi ou la doc n'est pas à jour ? les locales que j'aies sur ma machine sont suffixées par .utf8 et pas .UTF-8... En plus certains programmes (less) semblent se baser sur le suffixe UTF-8 pour déterminer l'encodage à utiliser (cf le man). Mais bon s'il y'a pas...

[1] « Si tout le monde utilisait ISO-8859-15, il n'y aurait pas de problèmes. » ça marche !!

----------

## TTK

Et un hein de plus ..

Je suis même pas en langue française. J'aime tellement pas les messages d'erreurs francisés, et les entrées de menus mal traduites que je reste en english. Du coup souvent les accents foirent, sous mutt ou slrn.

Peut être qu'il faudrait que je fasse l'effort du 8859-15 au moins. Par contre l'UTF c'est non pasque zsh ne le supporte pas.

----------

## guilc

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Bah non, la preuve...
> 
> Si je crée un fichier, que je l'édite avec vim: pas de problème, ni d'affichage ni d'édition.
> 
> ```
> ...

  vu la présence du "English", je support que ton fichier s'est vu ajouter un "Byte Order Mark", qui est un truc introduit par ce cher Microsoft pour distinguer les ficheirs UTF8 des autres, mais qui n'est pas reconnu par la majorité des éditeurs gérant l'UTF8 (vim le gère normalement mais bon...) et qui fait largement plus de mal que de bien...

 *Quote:*   

> Note 2: « Si tout le monde utilisait l'UTF-8 il n'y aurait pas de problèmes. » Euh pitié, ne réfléchissons pas comme ça. D'une part parce que ça marche avec n'importe quel truc¹, c'est presque une tautologie. D'autre part parce que c'est super restrictif des libertés de chacun ; et surtout parce que le problème n'est pas là, mais plutot dans la gestion des différents encodages par les logiciels.

 

Le problème de la liberté c'est bien joli, mais c'est du flan en l'occurence pour ça... L'enjeu majeur est un truc appelé INTEROPÉRABILITÉ. Mais peut-etre que cette notion t'est étrangère... Avoir une personne en iso885-15 dans un coin, une autre en ASCII, une autre en Big5, c'est le calvaire, personne ne comprends correctement les autres... C'est bien l'enjeu majeur de l'UTF8 : tout le monde peut l'utiliser et etre compris de tout le monde sans problèmes, puisqu'il permet de remplacer absolument TOUS les encodages.

 *Quote:*   

> [1] « Si tout le monde utilisait ISO-8859-15, il n'y aurait pas de problèmes. » ça marche !!

 

Justement non, ça ne marche pas. Va demander a un japonais d'utiliser ta norme bien franco-française, tu va voir ce qu'il te dis.

 *Quote:*   

> Note: je viens de m'apercevoir que les fichiers dans un autre encodage du coup n'étaient pas bien affichés avec less si on met LESSCHARSET à utf-8. Rappelez moi l'intérêt parce que je ne le vois pas là. Entre temps pas mal de programmes sont devenus fous. Bah de toute manière faut dire j'étais contre le truc au départ, mais maintenant j'ai pourri ma machine, histoire de prouver que j'avais raison, reste à savoir si je pourrai la remettre en état. 

 

Bah je sais pas comment tu te démerde, mais comme on dit, chezmoiçamarche©

Rien n'est cassé, tout marche, mes fichiers latex sont tous en utf8, mes fichiers XML aussi, enfin, bref, TOUT, et vim n'a aucun problème pour les éditer...

Comme d'hab, avant de cracher sur le systeme, puisque d'autres y arrivent, pose toi des question sur la chose entre la chaise et le clavier...

----------

## ercete

Bon, je viens également de pourrir ma machine avec l'UTF-8

Je suis d'acord que l'idée est louable, je l'approuve et c'est pour ça que j'y suis passé.

Cependant la migration m'a valu quelque coups de boule dans mon mur de droite !!!

J'ai réussi à corriger pas mal de bugs récurrents (notamment les keymaps/fonts en console, framebuffer, etc...)

Mais même après 2 jours de bidouillage mon fluxbox arrive pas à afficher un seul accent dans les menus et toolbar...

la seule solution que j'ai trouvé est celle-là : http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Configuration_Fluxbox#utf-8

et elle reste une abberation pour ceux qui connaissent le fonctionnement de fluxbox

(j'ai pas osé l'éditer parce que je n'ai pas d'AUTRE solution à proposer au problème)

si au passage des gens ont des idées, moi je flanche  :Evil or Very Mad: 

bref en plus de ça j'ai perdu mon aterm pour un urxvt : c'est pas la mort vu qu'ils ont l'air presque identique...

par contre perdre mon zsh pour bash là ça me fait mal...  :Confused: 

Ah c'est pas tout : j'ai plein de noms de fichiers qui sont affichés avec un "?" en console...

Il y a un petit tool qui s'appele 'convmv' dont parle la doc, sauf que je peux pas taper le caractère en question sur mon clavier...

avec la complétion l'accent s'affiche bien et  je peux feinter mais quand il y a plusieurs entrées avec des accents ben la complétion bash elle m'aide pas beaucoup...

bon l'utf-8 c'est joli, c'est propre mais... ca fait mal !

Je tiens à préciser que j'ai suivi le guide à la lettre et que je m'y suis repris 3 fois dessus, recompilation du noyau comprise !

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Comme d'hab, avant de cracher sur le systeme, puisque d'autres y arrivent, pose toi des question sur la chose entre la chaise et le clavier...

 

moi je me poserai plutôt des questions sur la configuration et sur comment trouver d'où vient le problème :

c'est plus formateur et moins introspectif  :Wink: 

----------

## Starch

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vu la présence du "English", je support que ton fichier s'est vu ajouter un "Byte Order Mark", qui est un truc introduit par ce cher Microsoft pour distinguer les ficheirs UTF8 des autres, mais qui n'est pas reconnu par la majorité des éditeurs gérant l'UTF8 (vim le gère normalement mais bon...) et qui fait largement plus de mal que de bien...
> 
> 

 

caca.. Je n'ai édité ce fichier qu'avec vim sous linux... Ptet cvs qui déconne... J'ai pris ce fichier et l'ai laminé à grand coup de sed pour remplacer les caractères étranges, ni reconnus en tant qu'iso-8859-15, ni en tant qu'utf-8, maintenant ça marche... Je ne comprends pas ce qui a pourri mon fichier.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   [1] « Si tout le monde utilisait ISO-8859-15, il n'y aurait pas de problèmes. » ça marche !! 
> 
> Justement non, ça ne marche pas. Va demander a un japonais d'utiliser ta norme bien franco-française, tu va voir ce qu'il te dis.
> ...

 

Si mais il faut avoir quelques notions de sémantique... Note que JAMAIS je n'ai parlé de la possibilité ou non d'utiliser tel ou tel encodage dans cette phrase, et c'est bien ce que je reprochais à la phrase initiale. Je n'ai pas du être assez explicite. Pour ma défense, j'étais énervé de voir mon répertoire de musique de Flëur affiché Fl?ur. [D'ailleurs faut que je commande le nouvel album]

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bah je sais pas comment tu te démerde, mais comme on dit, chezmoiçamarche©
> 
> Rien n'est cassé, tout marche, mes fichiers latex sont tous en utf8, mes fichiers XML aussi, enfin, bref, TOUT, et vim n'a aucun problème pour les éditer...

 

T'as bien de la chance. Tous mes fichiers sont en iso-8859-15, tous mes répertoires, tout. Sauf quelques rares fichiers qui ont été créés en utf-8 par erreur et que je maintiens comme ça par flemme. En fait, j'avoue que j'avais lancé ça dans l'espoir que quelqu'un dise « Quand t'es tout utf-8 ça marche bien », histoire de me convaincre définitivement de la nullité de l'apport de l'utf-8 par rapport à l'iso-8859-15¹. Vu que « Si tu es tout iso-8859-15 cheztoiçamarcheraaussi© »

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comme d'hab, avant de cracher sur le systeme, puisque d'autres y arrivent, pose toi des question sur la chose entre la chaise et le clavier...
> 
> 

 

Les vêtements... Mais ça fait plusieurs choses. J'évite de me considérer moi même comme une chose, sinon je déprimerais encore plus que maintenant.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le problème de la liberté c'est bien joli, mais c'est du flan en l'occurence pour ça... L'enjeu majeur est un truc appelé INTEROPÉRABILITÉ. Mais peut-etre que cette notion t'est étrangère... Avoir une personne en iso885-15 dans un coin, une autre en ASCII, une autre en Big5, c'est le calvaire, personne ne comprends correctement les autres... C'est bien l'enjeu majeur de l'UTF8 : tout le monde peut l'utiliser et etre compris de tout le monde sans problèmes, puisqu'il permet de remplacer absolument TOUS les encodages.
> 
> 

 

L'interopérabilité, c'est pas « Je mets tout dans un encodage pour que ça marche » c'est « J'ai mes trucs comme ils sont, ils sont affichés pareil, c'est transparent pour moi, chinois, français ou cambodgien. » Mais bon, là c'est une différence de point de vue à la base³.

[1] Ah si les ogg... mais bon, maintenant ce sont les titres des mp3 qui ne s'affichent pas bien :/ Ah si tiens, j'ai activé une option dans xmms² ça marche

[2] préférences -> police -> support des caractères multi octets pour ceux que ça intéresse

[3] Il est bien xmms, il m'affiche bien les titres en iso qu'en utf-8, lui est interopérable [pour peu que ce mot existe].

----------

## bi3l

Je suis aussi complètement en utf8 et je n'ai aucun souci. J'ai grosso modo suivi ce guide, à quelques exceptions près.

Dans /etc/cond.f/keymaps, j'ai pas mis le -u dans la variable KEYMAPS. Il me semble que ce n'était nécessaire qu'avec  l'ancien baselayout. Dorénavant, UNICODE="yes" dans /etc/rc.conf est absolument suffisant.

```
KEYMAPS="fr-latin1"
```

Sous vim, j'ai ajouté

```
set enc=utf-8

set tenc=utf-8
```

dans ~/.vimrc. J'édite aussi bien des fichiers iso qu'utf8, ils sont convertis au vol si besoin mais sauvegardés dans leur format d'origine.

J'ai ajouté "unicode" dans mes use flags et j'ai ré-émergé ce qu'il fallait.

```
emerge -uDN world
```

Bien sur, il faut vérifier que ses applications préférées supportent l'unicode ce qui n'est pas forcément gagné. Attention également au contenu du wiki qui me semble plutôt dépassé. Toute la partie Console Setup, par exemple, me semble complètement superflue.

----------

## guilc

 *Starch wrote:*   

> L'interopérabilité, c'est pas « Je mets tout dans un encodage pour que ça marche » c'est « J'ai mes trucs comme ils sont, ils sont affichés pareil, c'est transparent pour moi, chinois, français ou cambodgien. » Mais bon, là c'est une différence de point de vue à la base³.

 

Donc d'après ta définition, MS Office est a 100% interopérable... bravo, révise un peu tes définitions la, ta définition est purement égoiste, "pour moi ça marche, donc ça va"... pardon, mais c'est le genre d'atitudes qui fait le succes des produits bien fermés de la firme de Redmond...

Le format OpenDocument EST interopérable, et c'est exactement le parallèle de l'UTF8.

Celui de MS n'est PAS interopérable, et c'est l'exacte analogie avec le ASCII US ou le ISO8859-15 français...

----------

## zdra

guilc +1

interopérable c'est pas tlm fait comme il veut et ils ont qu'a se débrouiller pour les lire les texte des autres ! interopérable c'est tout le monde utilise des normes bien définies et qui conviennent à tous. Ca veut pas dire que tlm doit utiliser la même norme mais ça veut dire que tout le monde doit utiliser une norme possible à convertir dans n'importe quel autre norme utilisée !

On parle donc pas ici du format d'encodage d'un fichier XML (comme le HTML) car  il suffi d'y mettre un meta-data qui dit la norme utilisée et alors tout le monde sait passer de l'un à l'autre... non ici le problème est que pour les fichiers text pure, pour les noms de fichier, et pour les id3 des mp3 par exemple il est impossible d'ajouter une info qui précise la norme utilisée et donc impossible d'être interopérable si plusieurs normes sont utilisées... Donc dans ces cas il FAUT une norme unique pour tout le monde ! et l'iso-8859-15 ça marche déjà pas pour les 1.3 milliard de chinois !

----------

## Starch

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *starch wrote:*   
> 
> L'interopérabilité, c'est pas « Je mets tout dans un encodage pour que ça marche » c'est « J'ai mes trucs comme ils sont, ils sont affichés pareil, c'est transparent pour moi, chinois, français ou cambodgien. » Mais bon, là c'est une différence de point de vue à la base³.
> ...

 

Rhaa mais comment t'es arrivé à en déterminer ça à partir de ce que j'ai dit ? Je parle d'une transparence pour l'utilisateur du format d'encodage, quel qu'il soit (l'utilisateur ou le format d'ailleurs). En gros que l'on ait pas à choisir UN seul format pour que tout marche bien. Par exemple, comment je fais pour bien afficher des fichiers qui sont gérés par quelqu'un d'autre que moi et dont le nom n'est pas encodé en UTF-8 ? Ah ben je suis dans la merde là. Au moins autant que quand j'étais en ISO et que les fichiers étaient en UTF8 de l'autre côté... Sauf que c'est plus rare...

 *zdra wrote:*   

> guilc +1
> 
> interopérable c'est pas tlm fait comme il veut et ils ont qu'a se débrouiller pour les lire les texte des autres ! interopérable c'est tout le monde utilise des normes bien définies et qui conviennent à tous. Ca veut pas dire que tlm doit utiliser la même norme mais ça veut dire que tout le monde doit utiliser une norme possible à convertir dans n'importe quel autre norme utilisée !
> 
> 

 

Et c'est guilc qui a le +1 ?

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc dans ces cas il FAUT une norme unique pour tout le monde ! et l'iso-8859-15 ça marche déjà pas pour les 1.3 milliard de chinois !
> 
> 

 

Non. Il faut un fs qui gère l'encodage de ses fichiers.. Ah, je dis pas que c'est le plus facile à concevoir, mais c'est amplement plus simple à mettre en place...

----------

## zdra

 *Starch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non. Il faut un fs qui gère l'encodage de ses fichiers.. Ah, je dis pas que c'est le plus facile à concevoir, mais c'est amplement plus simple à mettre en place...

 

ça existe ? je crois pas ! Un FS se doit d'être rapide et efficace, et donc pas avoir 3tonnes de meta-data à coté... Je crois qu'il y a des limites au choix qu'on doit donner à tout le monde. Pour certaines choses il faut savoir imposer une norme, l'interopérabilité est a ce prix. De toutes facons l'ISO-8859-15 ça marche pas tellement mieux que l'utf8 je trouve, une fois que tt tes fichiers sont convertis avec les outils ça marche bien dans les grosses applications connue, maitenant des programmes plus exotique voir plus conservateur renichent à supporter les nouveaux standarts.

----------

## Starch

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ça existe ? je crois pas !
> 
> 

 

Je ne pense pas non plus. Dommage.

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un FS se doit d'être rapide et efficace, et donc pas avoir 3tonnes de meta-data à coté...
> 
> 

 

Certes. Toutefois, les ACL existent... [et à mon avis c'est bien plus lourd qu'un pauvre flag d'encoding].

----------

## bi3l

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Il faut un fs qui gère l'encodage de ses fichiers.

 

Je crois que tu parles un peu vite et que soit tu n'as pas réfléchi à ce que tu as dit, soit tu ne sais pas ce qu'est un système de fichier... Disons que je te laisse le bénéfice du doute...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Full unicode depuis ma première install de Gentoo en 2003.

La seule appli qui ma causé des PB c'est XMMS (menu illisible en fr) je l'ai remplacé par beep-media-player qui utilise un toolkit plus moderne, et maintenant par amaroK. 

Je suis obligé de me passer de  fluxbox et zsh mais franchement petit malheur  :Razz: 

----------

## Stephal

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  De toutes facons l'ISO-8859-15 ça marche pas tellement mieux que l'utf8 je trouve, une fois que tt tes fichiers sont convertis avec les outils ça marche bien dans les grosses applications connue, maitenant des programmes plus exotique voir plus conservateur renichent à supporter les nouveaux standarts.

 

+1

pour ma part, depuis ma migration vers utf-8 je n'ai pas plus de problèmes qu'auparavant avec l'ISO-8859-15. De toute façon, le changement a toujours fait peur à bon nombre de frileux, mais l'interopérabilité est à ce prix.

----------

## ercete

Oui je suis d'accord mais seulement quand tu arrives à tout faire fonctionner correctement...

en rapport à mon problème de fluxbox https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2506087.html#2506087

Je sais c'est pas grand chose mais c'est terriblement frustrant  :Crying or Very sad: 

Quoi qu'il en soit j'en suis arriver à vérifier tous presque tous les fichiers de config auxquels j'avais apporté des modifications mais rien n'y fait... J'ai joué au nazi, j'ai une gentoo qui brille comme un sou neuf mais j'ai toujours ce bug  :Sad: 

lapin compris

----------

## kernelsensei

ben si fluxbox ne supporte pas l'utf8, tu ne pas pas y faire grand chose ... (a part ecrire un patch  :Wink:  )

----------

## ercete

Ben y'a plein de gens qui utilisent fluxbox en UTF-8 que je sache ?

Donc je reste persuadé que le problème vient de chez moi...

----------

## Leander256

Je viens de regarder, et mes fichiers de configuration de fluxbox sont encore en iso, ce qui peut expliquer pourquoi j'ai les accents dans les menus. Et quand j'ouvre un fichier dont le nom avec des accents est encodé en utf8, la barre de titre de l'éditeur affiche correctement les accents. Pourtant je n'ai pas fait les manipulations indiquées dans le guide de fluxbox... je n'ai fait que le recompiler avec le USE disablexmb (comme je l'ai déjà dit plus haut dans ce thread), donc je ne peux pas en dire plus.

----------

## titix

Un petit patch pour fluxbox 0.9.11, fonctionne avec la version 0.9.13-r1  :Wink: 

http://dev.gentoo.org/~sergey/flux-utf8-slow.patch

----------

## ercete

merci titix  :Wink: 

mais je l'ai déjà testé et rien n'a changé...

par contre j'ai pas encore eu le temps de jouer avec les encodages des fichiers de conf de flux... on verra plus tard...

----------

